# Pics of my Oscar



## PiranhaOscar (Aug 11, 2005)

Lemme know what you think of him...
View attachment 73217

View attachment 73218


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

looking good bro! have fun with him


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

ohhh he's a cutie,what's on the other side of the divider?


----------



## PiranhaOscar (Aug 11, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ohhh he's a cutie,what's on the other side of the divider?
> [snapback]1159469[/snapback]​


I used to have medium size red bellies, but I got some babies (red bellies) and puit them on the other side cause its only about 15- 20 gal. The oscar thinks they are his lunch lol


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

What colour is that oscar?he is a good looker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I love pure red Oscars. Much like the shot Lemmywinks showed the other day. Really attractive.


----------



## PiranhaOscar (Aug 11, 2005)

SirOneEighty said:


> I love pure red Oscars. Much like the shot Lemmywinks showed the other day. Really attractive.
> [snapback]1159670[/snapback]​


He is a red Oscar, but he is sort of a brownish color Very nice looking though, but I am a bit biased lol, he is giving me a scare today, he looks sluggish I am hoping he is just being stuborn and he got a little lighter from this morning, maybe he is just a little sleepy or something, anyone know any signs of a sick oscar? thanks


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

One that won't eat. haha


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice oscar man, red oscars are one of my favorite!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks great, definately one of my favourite cichlids


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Looking great. Looks just like mine red oscar


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

oscars will always eat so if he stops hes sick...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice oscar :nod:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

red oscars, my fav! dude looks like my old one. 
i miss my oscars. good luck with him bro-hemian rap city


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Great looking oscar man.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice. looks like my little guy when he was a baby


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i just bought one exaclty like that after seeing urs


----------

